# 1985 733i - How much is it worth?



## chocodile (Jan 16, 2012)

Helping the friend of a friend...

This car belonged to the wife of an older guy, who doesn't know a thing about BMW's. His wife passed away, and now he's looking to sell it.

What I know:

149K miles
Last 7 of serial: 7397952
2nd owner
Original upholstery (in great shape)
Believes it was purchased from wife of local BMW dealer
Somewhat rare manual transmission
Always garaged - paint looks new
No door dings or dents (a few small chips)
Runs perfectly
Aftermarket rims, but has the original alloy rims
Nothing appears to be missing

What I don't know:

What repairs have been made (he has a few repair papers from 2008-1020 for door actuators, heater controls, fuel filter, temp sending unit, distributor rotor and tuneup items)
Looks like it's been repainted, but looks to be original color - excellent condition
Don't know about any engine repairs, but it sure looks clean - no leaks.

I told the fellow that it's really going to be a disadvantage for him not to have a complete repair history. But, like I said, this was his wife's car, and he didn't keep track of it.

*I'd sure appreciate any advice you all may have in helping me come up with an asking price.*

The photos will give you a pretty good idea of the overall condition.


----------



## toybreaker (Dec 3, 2011)

Man it is pretty clean, from the pictures

Go on NADA and look it up. High RETAIL is $7250 Low is $3425 
Figure private seller would be $5000 if it is in great shape... with that mileage and no maintenance history.


Depends on what the buyer wants to pay or how long the seller wants to wait for whatever price He has in mind.


----------



## chocodile (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow. Thanks, Toybreaker. That's more than I thought we could get for it.

Yah, it's very clean and well cared for. I've only met the owner when I took the photos, and looked the car over, but he seems straight and honest. He says that the car has had all regular maintenance.

Ok. I'll list it for $5,000, and see what kind of response we get.

Thanks again!


----------



## toybreaker (Dec 3, 2011)

So,
did it sell?


----------



## chocodile (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Toybreaker,

I don't believe it has sold yet. I have an ad placed in the classified section, but I listed the owner as the contact. Haven't talked to him in a while.

If you're interested, here's the link: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=845038&highlight=


----------

